# Senior food



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

How many of you with seniors feed them senior food?

I have a friend that feeds just adult food.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I feed my 10.5 year old (11 in June) Orijen - Regional Red (All life stages).....just for breakfast however. My dogs are raw fed at supper. He's thriving on it....has just as much get up and go as my younger 2!!!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

My girl is 12.5; last year she was having bowel issues for months... it never occurred to me to switch to senior food until my vet recommended it. I should have done it years ago. It has made such a difference on her stomach.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Dylan is on Nutro Holistic Senior and he is doing great on it but my friend thought he should be on adult.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did both ways with our two passed older goldens... I preferred that both be on the senior diet because it's lower fat, etc...

The one guy had to be switched back to adult food because he lost too much weight on the senior kibble. 

The other guy thrived on the senior kibble.


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

I use senior for my dog the vet recommended it because she's over 7 and has joint issues... normally I would have started her on it by 8 anyhow...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many of the senior foods now have higher protein, more like the normal adult foods. The difference is usually the amount of fat and some add glucosamine/chondroitin (which is a crock since they can't put enough in to be therapeutic). Our super ancient aussie is still on a regular adult food.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I feed my girl Acana Senior - slightly lower protein (higher levels can be hard on the kidneys), lower fat, lower carbs. When I first switched to senior 3-4 years ago, it was to get the glucosamine/chondroitin, but I was also giving her both as a supplement. One advantage I also like - smaller pieces of kibble - easier for her to chew.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I feed senior foods also.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I forgot to say, but the senior kibble - we started it when our guys were pushing 10 and were beginning to move a little slower and be hesitant about exercise. 

My vet defines a senior as an 8 y/o dog, and I'm not sure if I'd start senior kibble that early. Our guys were still pretty active at the time. 

It's just a year difference, but still.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always fed my boy a Senior formula until he passed at 15.5


----------



## DukieBoy Lover (Mar 4, 2011)

My golden, 11, has stopped eating any kind of kibble, simply won't touch it. I've been trying out a mix of chicken, potato, bread and sausage to keep him fed instead and the vet said we should keep experimenting, anyone have any ideas on what might be best for an older dog to eat? I know they need more protein, but he's gotten quite thin, so I don't think additional fat in small amounts would be a bad thing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Chicken and rice was always a standby when my former golden wouldn't eat. It would also help her with digestive problems. Please post some pictures of your golden oldie.



DukieBoy Lover said:


> My golden, 11, has stopped eating any kind of kibble, simply won't touch it. I've been trying out a mix of chicken, potato, bread and sausage to keep him fed instead and the vet said we should keep experimenting, anyone have any ideas on what might be best for an older dog to eat? I know they need more protein, but he's gotten quite thin, so I don't think additional fat in small amounts would be a bad thing.


----------



## DukieBoy Lover (Mar 4, 2011)

It's been over a week now, and he has only eaten a few bites worth of his dog food. I've been replacing it with bread, chicken, and potatoes, which Duke seems to like a lot. I just hope it's nothing serious, he's had some trouble with his liver after taking rimadyl for a knee injury, but he still will eat his favorite foods--apples, yogurt, chicken and banana bread. So mostly just hoping at this point he's being old and picky.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You could try The Honest Kitchen. It's a dehydrated raw that is the consistency of oatmeal and a complete, balanced diet. Other alternatives would be adding a can of Trippets canned tripe to some kibble. It's a great appetite stimulant. You could add a little water to make kind of a tripe gravy... yum. Another alternative would be to make a batch of satin balls.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the Satin Balls recipe:

*Satin Balls - The Original Recipe*​The following recipe was sent to *Wellpet* by Diana Carreon, R.N.,C. It quickly became one of the most requested posts on Wellpet.​*Ingredients*​
10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!


----------

